# "A Box of stuff..."



## MERK (Mar 15, 2013)

A guy calls me and says "I`ve got a small box of old bike stuff you might be interested in" . Yeah, that`s a "go see" for sure .  When I get there he pulls out this...










Yep, that`s some old stuff alright! Some pretty interesting items, a couple of `em I have no idea on  Anyone know what the black arm with the clamp on the end is? Or what the "U" shaped shims are? Of course, might be nothing to do with bicycles at all...

Any help appreciated..Cheers!


----------



## pedal4416 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Nice find!*

What ever you can't use I can!!


----------



## Iverider (Mar 15, 2013)

Nice! Finds like this are fun because you get to try to figure out what each part is and where it came from.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 15, 2013)

The 8 "U" shaped items are actually early coaster brake arm straps.... I could use a few of those too..... bri.
Hollow square thiny is part of an early saddle post to seat clamp.
Long nickel plated arm is handlebar mounted front brake arm.
Smaller hexagonal nut (slight dome is a New Departure model A hub axle nut).


----------



## okozzy (Mar 15, 2013)

*Coaster brake straps*

If you are selling, I could use a couple of those coaster brake arm straps.


----------



## Wcben (Mar 15, 2013)

Those toe clips are SCREAMING my name if they're available!!.... And the coaster nut!.... They just so want to be on my Racycle!!


----------



## MERK (Mar 16, 2013)

Hey Guys, Thanks to all that have tried to help.  Not sure yet what items I`ll be selling.   So...no ideas on the horseshoe shaped shims or the black arm with clamp?

This was also in the box....





Imagine a time when you`d just tie a shipping tag to a part and throw it in the mail!


----------



## olderthandirt (Mar 23, 2013)

*rear axle nut*

the nut with the three rows of knurls is what i need to fit the rear wheel on my Columbia it may have 3/3x20 tpi threading if so i will be interested  75.00 sound about right ?


----------



## olderthandirt (Mar 23, 2013)

*well that came out wrong*

the threading should be 3/8 x20 threads per inch


----------



## olderthandirt (Apr 23, 2013)

*rear axel nut/peg for 1900 Columbia Chainless veraion*

did you ever decide to sell the rear axle nut ? i would like to ride my bike this summer and this is one item i really need ! please consider my offer $75.00 for this nut or anyone else out there with a spare ,i am not a hoarder just need one ? OK i am on my knees ,anyone help out a fellow member ?i have triple checked and yes the thread pitch is 3/8x20tpi i have two new taps had,em made in Shang-Hi China so i can chase the hole threading


----------

